# Treats/Chew Toys for New Puppy



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm getting a new puppy next week (yay!). I'm buying supplies and getting everything ready to bring puppy home.

Now, I know I'll need a bunch of chew toys/treats. But with my last poodle there were certain chew items that we weren't able to give her. I do remember that the rawhides were a no-no. Then there were other treats we had to avoid with her, but that was partly because she had severe IBS--so I don't remember which items are bad for all poodles versus which items were just bad for my poodle's condition. So, I don't know if there are any other things I should avoid when shopping for this new pup.

I'm looking at getting some nylabones. I'm looking into the teething ones as well as the edible ones. Are these safe for poodles?

Also, are there any other food/chew type things I should avoid for my new pup?

Thanks!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dogs have been known to chew pieces off of nylabones. I personally knew someone whose dog had chewed it in half and swallowed a piece which lodged in it's throat. The dog lived but would have to have tube feedings the rest of it's life so the vet adopted it.


----------



## PhoebeAndMe (Dec 25, 2015)

Both Phoebe and Seamus chew CHUNKS out of Nylabones. I hadn't had chewers in a long time (we got our last dog in the late 90s) so I thought "well great these now suck" as I always liked Buster Cube, Kongs and Nylabones. It scared me and rightfully so. Seamus and Phoebe supposedly are both around two, and with Seamus I know because when he was found in Kabul the pictures show a definite puppy...and still chew a lot!

There are SO many more good toys out there now! I like Planet Earth's stuff a lot, we still have the red Kong although Phoebe is the only one that likes it, I'll have to see who made her Sasquash but it was rated pretty highly and seems to be performing well for a plush toy but that is the name and it's on Amazon, and the people that make the Goughnuts make extremely tough toys...but neither of my dogs pick the stick up (Seamus never and Phoebe only if there's nothing else). We had some supposedly "indestructible" tire toy...that lasted all of five minutes. Unlike my MIL I've never had a dog interested in toys that is satisfied with Dollar Store ones LOL.

I'm sure there's more. I've gotten even more recommendations here too!

I don't do raw hide, cow or pig stuff...we had issues with our last dog with those things and I don't want to risk it now.

I also saw something today that you freeze and supposedly helps with teething. All the dogs I've ever had and have now love bits of crushed ice as treats so who knows.

ETA: Now I may be anal retentive, but I wouldn't leave my puppy alone with a plush toy. 

The other thing is and Tiny Poodles' post reminded me and I don't think you'd do it, but one of my dads friends also breeds, shows and raced (my dad and him quit around age 65) Sammies. Anyway, one of the people he vetted and sold a puppy to put blankets and towels to keep him warm. But they also left him unattended and he ended up dying with what I was told was an intestinal blockage. Puppies (and some dogs) will surprise you. I just am really always neurotic about scrunchies and the like around them too (and my cats, after many arguments with my teenage daughter I started throwing out her earrings and posts she just left EVERYWHERE).


----------



## PhoebeAndMe (Dec 25, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Dogs have been known to chew pieces off of nylabones. I personally knew someone whose dog had chewed it in half and swallowed a piece which lodged in it's throat. The dog lived but would have to have tube feedings the rest of it's life so the vet adopted it.


Oh that is awful! Thankfully the vet adopted it, but scary.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

You really do need to get to knew your puppy and what they are capable of, but generally the only thing that I will leave a puppy alone with is a Kong and a large bully stick- they really cannot break a chunk off a bully, it just dissolves as they chew, so as long as you are confident that your puppy won't have enough time to chew it down to a choking size piece it is pretty safe. My train also recommends those hallow sterilized bones stuffed like a Kong, but Timi never had much interest in them once the stuffing was out.
And yup, there are some pups that you can't even trust with bedding, you just have to see how they are...


----------

